# How much nitrous can the KA24DE handle!



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I say we have a contest to see how much nitrous the KA24DE can handle on stock everything. Everyone that is planning to take out their KA motors post up here and we can work out some sort of grand prize for the person who can pump the biggest shot through without blowing their shit up! Of course we will have to have video proof so if anyone is interested I will set up a page where we can load the movies.

Prizes For.

Most Nitrous
Biggest explosion
Largest hole in block :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

send me my nitrous kit and im in


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

well, Lime Creek Motorsports is no longer in business, but i kind of knew the guy who owned that S14 on there. if i'm not mistaken, he pushed a 250shot through his stock KA until it blew (but that wasn't for quite a while) then he did the LT1 swap and he's pushing like a 300+shot through it as well.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok so I guess most people dont have nitrous just laying around. How about trying to run the KA24 on NITRO fuel? You can find that stuff and it might cost you $20.00 but it would be worth it for sure!


----------

